# Übersetzung von Angelrollen



## Christian.Siegler (7. März 2018)

[FONT=&quot]*Was für eine Auswirkung hat eigentlich die Übersetzung von Angelrollen auf unsere Angelei? Beeinflusst sie die Methoden und Führungsweise der Köder? Antworten auf diese Frage findet Ihr hier:*

[/FONT]   Die Wahl der richtigen *Rute* hängt ja von Länge, Wurfgewicht und Aktion ab. Diese Eigenschaften müssen zur Angelmethode passen. Es gibt einige Rutenmodelle, die genau auf eine ganz bestimmte Technik zugeschnitten und nach dieser benannt sind, zum Beispiel Gummifisch- oder Twitch-Ruten. All diese Informationen finden wir häufig schon auf dem Blank – das macht uns die Entscheidung recht einfach. 
  Aber bei der *Rollenwahl* stellen sich viele Angler meist die falschen Fragen: Wie viele Kugellager hat die Rolle? Welche Farbe oder Größe passt zu meiner Rute? Sicher muss die Rollengröße zur Angelart passen – wir wollen ja schließlich nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen. Aber viel wichtiger für eine perfekte Köderpräsentation und dadurch unmittelbar entscheidend für den Fangerfolg sind ganz andere Faktoren.

*Übersetzungsfrage*

   Die *Übersetzung der Rolle und ihr Schnureinzug* sind dafür verantwortlich, wie schnell und weit sich unsere Köder mit einer Kurbelumdrehung bewegen – ein wichtiger Aspekt, der über Misserfolg oder Sternstunde entscheiden kann, der jedoch häufig vernachlässigt wird! Dass die Übersetzung das Verhältnis der Spulenumdrehung bei Multis (Rotorumdrehung bei Stationären) zur Kurbelumdrehung angibt, dürfte den meisten klar sein. Bei einer Übersetzung von 5:1 dreht sich die Spule der Multirolle genau fünf Mal bei einer Kurbelumdrehung. Aber wusstet Ihr, dass auch der *Spulendurchmesser* Auswirkung darauf hat, wie viel Schnur mit einer Kurbelumdrehung eingezogen wird? Rollen mit großem Spulendurchmesser nehmen bei gleicher Übersetzung mehr Schnur auf als solche mit kleinem Spulendurchmesser. Aus diesem Grund geben viele Rollenhersteller mittlerweile den Schnureinzug pro Kurbelumdrehung mit an. *Eine hohe Übersetzung ist also kein Garant für einen hohen Schnureinzug!* Wie sich die Übersetzung und der Spulendurchmesser auf den Schnureinzug auswirken, könnt Ihr dem Tabellen (unter dem Text) entnehmen. Das Wissen darüber ist fangentscheidend, denn stellt Euch mal vor, Ihr angelt mit hoch übersetzten Rollen und riesigem Schnureinzug auf faule, träge Winterzander. Keine gute Kombination, oder? Und es gibt nichts Nervigeres, als sich bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung konzentrieren zu müssen, um den Köder nicht zu schnell zu führen. Andersherum ist es unglaublich ermüdend, seine Topwaterbaits mit Vollgas über die Wasseroberfläche zu führen, um einen Rapfen zu reizen, mit einer Rolle, die nur wenig Schnur einzieht und langsam arbeitet. Ihr merkt schon – bei der Rollenwahl kommt es ganz auf die Angelart an.






[FONT=&quot]*Die Richtige finden*

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Um Euch einen Anhaltspunkt und ein wenig Sicherheit beim Kauf einer neuen Rolle zu geben, habe ich einen Leitfaden mit unterschiedlichen Übersetzungen und den dazu passenden Ködern beziehungsweise Methoden zusammengestellt:

[/FONT]   *[FONT=&quot]Niedrige Übersetzung (3,8:1 bis 4,8:1) und/oder geringer Schnureinzug[/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]große, schwere Spinnerbaits[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]tieflaufende Crankbaits[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]große Swim- und Jerkbaits[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]langsame Köderführung im Winter[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Niedrige Übersetzung und geringer Schnureinzug sind ideal für große Köder, die ordentlich Druck unter Wasser ausüben. Die Kraftübertragung ist durch ein höheres Drehmoment (Drehkraft) besser, wodurch sich die Rolle viel leichter kurbeln lässt. Ihr könnt Eure Bigbaits deutlich länger ermüdungsfrei fischen. Konstruktionsbedingt stecken die langsamen Rollen schwere Köder besser weg als hoch übersetzte Modelle, die bei hoher Belastung schnell in die Knie gehen. Außerdem haben Rollen mit geringer Übersetzung die stärksten Bremsen auf dem Markt und sind somit absolut großfischtauglich. Sie eignen sich auch wunderbar, um im kalten Winterwasser Kunstköder (besonders sinkende Swimbaits) langsam zu präsentieren und sie besser in der gewünschten Gewässertiefe zu halten.

[/FONT]   *[FONT=&quot]Mittlere Übersetzung (5,0:1 bis 5,8:1) und/oder durchschnittlicher Schnureinzug[/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]flachlaufende, kleinere      Crankbaits[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]leichte, flachlaufende      Spinnerbaits[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Twitchbaits[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Finesse-Techniken (Texas-,      Carolina-Rig)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Rollen mit einer mittleren Übersetzung sind Allrounder und Ihr könnt sie für fast alle Angelarten einsetzen. Ob kleine Crankbaits oder Texas-Rig – mit einer mittleren Übersetzung liegt Ihr fast immer richtig. Ihr könnt die Köder schnell genug führen, um Reaktionsbisse von aggressiven Räuber zu kassieren, aber auch langsam genug, um nicht zu schnell aus dem Gesichtsfeld der Fische zu verschwinden. Ich verwende diese Rollen sehr gerne zum Twitchen. Die Wobbler können schnell genug präsentiert werden und der beim Twitchen wichtige, kleine Schnurbogen ist nicht zu schnell wieder aufgespult.

[/FONT]   *[FONT=&quot]Hohe Übersetzung (ab 6,0:1) und/oder großer Schnureinzug[/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]Jiggen und Faulenzen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Topwater[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lippless Cranks (Wobbler ohne      Tauchschaufel)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hoch übersetzte Rollen haben ein sehr niedriges Drehmoment und lassen sich schwerer kurbeln als Rollen mit niedriger Übersetzung, weshalb sie für kleinere Köder, die wenig Druck machen (zum Beispiel kleine Gummifische oder Würmer), geeignet sind. Eine hohe Übersetzung ist oft dann sinnvoll, wenn wir unsere Köder mit der Rute animieren und Schnurbögen vermeiden müssen. Besonders beim schnellen Jiggen ist das der Fall. Der dabei entstehende Schnurbogen muss rasch wieder eingeholt werden, um einen möglichen Biss auch zu bemerken und den Haken sicher zu setzen. Beim Faulenzen bewirkt eine schnelle Übersetzung, dass der Gummifisch mit einem steileren Sprung vom Grund abhebt, was zu deutlich weniger Hängern führt. Auch beim Highspeed-Topwater-Angeln auf Rapfen oder beim Forellenangeln in schnell fließenden Bächen ist eine hohe Übersetzung Gold wert. Außerdem ist sie an hängerträchtigen Spots hilfreich, um einen gehakten Fisch schnell von Hindernissen weg zu führen. Auch beim Schleppen spielen diese Rollen ihre Vorzüge aus. Wenn das Boot im Drill auf den Fisch zu driftet und wir den Kontakt halten müssen, gelingt uns das mit einer hohen Übersetzung deutlich besser.

[/FONT]   *[FONT=&quot]WICHTIG!!![/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

Es ist mit den Übersetzungen oft wie mit Köderfarben – die Eine, immer richtige, gibt es nicht! Ihr könnt mit einer Rolle, die eine Übersetzung von 5,0:1 hat, sämtliche Köder und Methoden fischen. Aber ist eine Rolle mit einer Übersetzung von 6,0:1 besser fürs Topwatern? Meiner Meinung nach ja. 
*Rollen sind Werkzeuge* – man braucht mehrere, um wirklich flexibel zu sein. Letztlich entscheiden auch die persönlichen Vorlieben – diese gilt es herauszufinden! In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß beim Übersetzen und viel Erfolg beim nächsten Rollenkauf.


[/FONT]Beispiele für *unterschiedliche Übersetzungen* mit entsprechenden Schnureinzügen (Durchschnittswerte) bei gleicher Spulengröße
 Spulengröße                 Übersetzung                 Schnureinzug
 2500                                          4.6:1                                          65 cm
 2500                                           5.0:1                                          72 cm
 2500                                           6.0:1                                          88 cm

 Beispiele für *gleiche Übersetzungen* mit entsprechenden Schnureinzügen (Durchschnittswerte) bei unterschiedlicher Spulengröße
 Spulengröße                Übersetzung                 Schnureinzug
 1000                                           4.6:1                                         56 cm
 2500                                           4.6:1                                         65 cm
 4000                                          4.6:1                                         72 cm


----------



## Leech (7. März 2018)

*AW: Übersetzung von Angelrollen*

Sehr schöner Beitrag, Christian. #6

Mir persönlich ist die Übersetzung der Rollen größtenteils egal.
Ich habe mich so eingearbeitet, dass ich im Handknochen ungefähr weiß wie schnell ich welche Rolle einkurbeln muss, um einen bestimmten Effekt zu erhalten.
Mag sein, dass da auch mein Darts-Feingefühl mit rein spielt. :q

Denn das Werkzeug ist ohne den Handhabenden nichts wert.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (7. März 2018)

*AW: Übersetzung von Angelrollen*

Danke Leech.
Ich achte da schon immer ein bisschen drauf.
Viele Jahre fischte ich an kleinen Bächen eine Rolle mit 5:1 
Nachdem diese Rolle fertig war kam ne neue - mit 6:1 und ich kam erstmal  gar nicht mehr klar. Das schwere Ankurbeln durch die hohe Übersetzung  und der größere Schnureinzug sorgten für Orientierungslosigkeit am Bach :q


----------



## Rotbart (7. März 2018)

*AW: Übersetzung von Angelrollen*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Aber wusstet Ihr, dass auch der *Spulendurchmesser* Auswirkung darauf hat, wie viel Schnur mit einer Kurbelumdrehung eingezogen wird? Rollen mit großem Spulendurchmesser nehmen bei gleicher Übersetzung mehr Schnur auf als solche mit kleinem Spulendurchmesser.



Streng genommen verändert sich der Schnureinzug durch eben genannten Spulendurchmesser bei jedem Einholen - ist die Spule noch "halb leer" wird weniger Schnur eingezogen (da geringerer Spulendurchmesser), als auf den letzten Metern, wenn die Spule schon "fast voll" ist (da höherer Spulendurchmesser). 

Aber ob derartige Feinheiten in der Praxis noch eine Rolle spielen? Zumindest auf dem Niveau, auf dem ich angle, sicherlich nicht. Wenn es auf alle Nouancen ankommt, vielleicht.


----------



## Leech (7. März 2018)

*AW: Übersetzung von Angelrollen*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Danke Leech.
> Ich achte da schon immer ein bisschen drauf.
> Viele Jahre fischte ich an kleinen Bächen eine Rolle mit 5:1
> Nachdem diese Rolle fertig war kam ne neue - mit 6:1 und ich kam erstmal  gar nicht mehr klar. Das schwere Ankurbeln durch die hohe Übersetzung  und der größere Schnureinzug sorgten für Orientierungslosigkeit am Bach :q



Naja, wie der Rotbart schon sagt - der Schnurdurchmesser verändert sich theoretisch permanent mit der Menge der Schnur die aufliegt.
Auge-Hand-Koordination ist da eine Sache. Tatsächlich werfe ich dann teilweise bei einer neuen Rolle gewohnte Ködermasse aus (ohne Haken), um die Laufeigenschaft der neuen Rolle zu verinnerlichen.
Die Leute gucken mich teilweise dumm an, wenn ich vorm Kauf einer Rolle erstmal ein Beispielexemplar in die Hand nehme und 5 Minuten daran herumkurbele. Aber mein Verkäufer vor Ort hat sich dran gewöhnt.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (7. März 2018)

*AW: Übersetzung von Angelrollen*

Ja, das spielt mit Sicherheit auch eine Rolle.
Aber diesen Effekt hat man ja mit jeder Rolle - egal welche Übersetzung/Spulendurchmesser.
Unterschiede gibt es aber auch da. Bei extrem langen Spulen (in der Höhe gemessen) ist dieser Effekt deutlich geringer, als bei gedrungenen Spulen. Da hier die Schnur ja auf einer viel kleineren Fläche verlegt wird und somit der Durchmesser beim Wurf stärker abnimmt... |rolleyes
Ja, das ist ne Wissenschaft für sich. Aber ich glaube mit den Kennwerten "Übersetzung" und "Schnureinzug" ist man in der Regel schon gut bedient...


----------



## Leech (7. März 2018)

*AW: Übersetzung von Angelrollen*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ja, das spielt mit Sicherheit auch eine Rolle.
> Aber diesen Effekt hat man ja mit jeder Rolle - egal welche Übersetzung/Spulendurchmesser.
> Unterschiede gibt es aber auch da. Bei extrem langen Spulen (in der Höhe gemessen) ist dieser Effekt deutlich geringer, als bei gedrungenen Spulen. Da hier die Schnur ja auf einer viel kleineren Fläche verlegt wird und somit der Durchmesser beim Wurf stärker abnimmt... |rolleyes
> Ja, das ist ne Wissenschaft für sich. Aber ich glaube mit den Kennwerten "Übersetzung" und "Schnureinzug" ist man in der Regel schon gut bedient...



Sind übergreifend auch vermutlich die simpelsten Anfänge. Alles andere ist dann eine Spezifizierung im Einzelfall. |supergri


----------



## SigmundFreud (7. März 2018)

*AW: Übersetzung von Angelrollen*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> [...]  Rollen mit großem Spulendurchmesser nehmen bei gleicher Übersetzung mehr Schnur  auf als solche mit kleinem Spulendurchmesser. Aus diesem Grund geben  viele Rollenhersteller mittlerweile den Schnureinzug pro Kurbelumdrehung  mit an. [...]



Versteh mich nicht falsch. Aber wenn du sagst, dass die Übersetzung kein Maß für den Schnureinzug ist, aber eben der Schnureinzug ein Maß für die Methode ist, dann kann ich doch von der Übersetzung her keine ideale Methode oder Köder empfehlen. Wäre dann nicht eine Staffelung nach Schnureinzug zielführender für diese Überlegung?


----------



## Bilch (7. März 2018)

*AW: Übersetzung von Angelrollen*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch. Aber wenn du sagst, dass die Übersetzung kein Maß für den Schnureinzug ist, aber eben der Schnureinzug ein Maß für die Methode ist, dann kann ich doch von der Übersetzung her keine ideale Methode oder Köder empfehlen. Wäre dann nicht eine Staffelung nach Schnureinzug zielführender für diese Überlegung?



 Genau! Denn eine kleine Rolle mit 6:1 Übersetzung kann weniger Einzug haben als eine größere mit z.B. 5:1.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (7. März 2018)

*AW: Übersetzung von Angelrollen*

Stimmt. Dafür hab ich auch noch zwei Übersichten:
Darin kann man nochnmal schön den Zusammenhang zwischen Spulengröße und Übersetzung sehen(hatte ich oben im Text vergessen und jetzt da auch noch angefügt)

Beispiele für *unterschiedliche Übersetzungen* mit entsprechenden Schnureinzügen (Durchschnittswerte) bei gleicher Spulengröße
 Spulengröße                            Übersetzung                                Schnureinzug
 2500                                                                         4.6:1                                                                               65 cm
 2500                 5.0:1                                                                               72 cm
 2500                                                                           6.0:1                                                                               88 cm

 Beispiele für *gleiche Übersetzungen* mit entsprechenden Schnureinzügen (Durchschnittswerte) bei unterschiedlicher Spulengröße
 Spulengröße                     Übersetzung                       Schnureinzug
 1000                                                           4.6:1                 56 cm
 2500                 4.6:1                                                         65 cm
 4000                                                          4.6:1                 72 cm


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Übersetzung von Angelrollen*

5000 5,7:1 120cm

und da wird es zum Pilken interessant


----------



## SigmundFreud (8. März 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> [...]
> Beispiele für *unterschiedliche Übersetzungen* [...]
> 2500                 5.0:1                                                                               72 cm
> [...]
> 4000                                                          4.6:1                 72 cm



Genau das meine ich. Beide haben den gleichen Schnureinzug (72cm),   sind aber aufgrund ihrer Übersetzung bei dir in unterschiedlichen  Kategorien ([FONT=&quot]geringer Schnureinzug/[/FONT][FONT=&quot]durchschnittlicher Schnureinzug) gelistet. Das verwirrt halt n bisschen[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Wie hast du den geringen, mittleren und großen Schnureinzug im Eingangspost denn für dich definiert, Christian?

[/FONT][/FONT]Mir  ist natürlich klar, dass man schwere Köder eher mit der soliden 4000er  Rolle fischt,  weil das Gehäuse usw. eher auf höhere Belastungen ausgelegt ist und es  damit zu weniger Defekten abseits der Antriebsmechanik wie verbogener  Hubstange oder Zahnradschäden kommt. Das geht aber aus dem Eingangspost  nicht hervor.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]Sorry für den Klug*******rmodus |kopfkrat[/FONT]


----------



## hecht99 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Übersetzung von Angelrollen*

Wie schon beschrieben finde ich gerade zum Faulenzen und Jiggen eine Rolle mit hohen Schnureinzug wichtig! Gerade beim zackigen Anstarten spielen sie ihre ganze Stärke aus.

 Lieber fische ich eine hoch übersetzte Rolle bei der ich (z. B. im Winter) auch mal bei äußerster Konzentration langsamer drehen kann als mir bei einer niedrigeren Übersetzung nen Wolf zu kurbeln... 
 Die Übersetzung bzw. der Schnureinzug wird auch oft beim Friedfischangeln unterschätzt. Gerade an Schwinge, Match und Picker finden sich 1000er oder 2000er Röllchen wieder, bei denen nicht auf Übersetzung geachtet wird. Bereits bei weiten ab 15 Metern weiß ich eine 3000er mit hoher Übersetzung zu schätzen. Es spart einfach enorm Zeit bei Köderkontrollen und Minifischen...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. März 2018)

*AW: Übersetzung von Angelrollen*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich. Beide haben den gleichen Schnureinzug (72cm),   sind aber aufgrund ihrer Übersetzung bei dir in unterschiedlichen  Kategorien ([FONT=&quot]geringer Schnureinzug/[/FONT][FONT=&quot]durchschnittlicher Schnureinzug) gelistet. Das verwirrt halt n bisschen[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Wie hast du den geringen, mittleren und großen Schnureinzug im Eingangspost denn für dich definiert, Christian?
> 
> [/FONT][/FONT]Mir  ist natürlich klar, dass man schwere Köder eher mit der soliden 4000er  Rolle fischt,  weil das Gehäuse usw. eher auf höhere Belastungen ausgelegt ist und es  damit zu weniger Defekten abseits der Antriebsmechanik wie verbogener  Hubstange oder Zahnradschäden kommt. Das geht aber aus dem Eingangspost  nicht hervor.
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]Sorry für den Klug*******rmodus |kopfkrat[/FONT]



Hey SigmundFreud,
kein Problem!

Ich habe die Übersetzung als Kenngröße herangezogen, weil diese das Verhältnis der Spulenumdrehung zur Kurbelumdrehung angibt und die übliche Kenngröße für Rollen ist. Anschließend habe ich dass mit dem eigentlichen Schnureinzug verglichen und im Text sehr deutlich erwähnt, dass eine hohe Übersetzung kein Garant für einen großen Schnureinzug ist. Es kommt eben darauf an!
In der Tabelle habe ich dann Beispiele für Übersetzungen und Schnureinzüge gegeben!
Eigentlich recht verständlich - wenn auch komplex!

Außerdem habe ich mit "soliden Rollen" eher weniger auf die Größe abgezielt, sondern eher auf das Getriebe! Die niedrig übersetzten Rollen sind die robusteren - egal ob 5000er oder 2500er Modelle.
Sicher fischt man große Köder nicht mit ner 1000er.
Aber wenn man die Wahl hat, sollte man lieber zu einer niedrig übersetzten 4000er greifen, als zu einer hochübersetzten 4000er - wenn es um Robustheit geht.


----------



## Tillamook (12. März 2018)

*AW: Übersetzung von Angelrollen*

Sehr schöne Übersicht Christian. Natürlich wählt man sich wohl zuerst eine angemessene Rollengröße aus und befast sich dann mit der Übersetzung. Mit irgendeinem Kennwert muss man ja rangehen, damit es vergleichbar wird. 

Niedriger übersetzte Rollen, auch Baitcaster, sind grundsätzlich stabiler und geben mehr Kurbelkraft. Weniger Zähne auf Maingear und Pinion = mehr Fläche und mehr Power. Bei den Amis sagt man "Cranking Power".


----------



## Wollebre (12. März 2018)

*AW: Übersetzung von Angelrollen*



Tillamook schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Übersicht Christian. Natürlich wählt man sich wohl zuerst eine angemessene Rollengröße aus und befast sich dann mit der Übersetzung. Mit irgendeinem Kennwert muss man ja rangehen, damit es vergleichbar wird.
> 
> Niedriger übersetzte Rollen, auch Baitcaster, sind grundsätzlich stabiler und geben mehr Kurbelkraft. Weniger Zähne auf Maingear und Pinion = mehr Fläche und mehr Power. Bei den Amis sagt man "Cranking Power".



so ist es. Rein physikalisches Gesetz.
Nur dann gibt es Spezialisten die eine verlängerte Kurbel anschrauben. Hilft auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad, nur dann wird so viel Kraft vom Maingear auf das Piniongear ausgeübt und das Getriebe wie auch Kugellager nehmen Schaden.
Schon ausreichend solcher Rollen zur Wartung gehabt wo schon nach zwei Wochen Norwegen ein neues Getriebe eingebaut werden mußte.... Das waren alles Rollen im mittleren bis hohen Preissegment.

Getriebeschäden kann man aber entgehen wenn mit der Rute gefischt wird. Das Zauberwort heißt PUMPEN und beim Absenken der Rute wird die gewonnene Schnur aufgespult. Nur viele vergewaltigen ihre Rollen auf Teufel komm raus als Winsch. Dem Händler freut es. Wie sagte mir mal einer " das sind händlerfreundliche Kunden... ". Der Hersteller wird darüber auch nicht böse sein....
Haltet euch an dem auch aus Amiland kommenden Spruch:
" Fight the rod and not the reel "

Frei übersetzt " kämpfe (drill) mit der Angelrute und nicht mit der Rolle "

Ein langes Rollenleben wird es danken.


----------



## WalKo (18. März 2018)

*AW: Übersetzung von Angelrollen*

Wenn ich das Bild am Anfang des Threads anschaue. 
Da hat man durch die wenige Schnur auf der Spule den Schnureinzug etwa halbiert. 
War wohl eine zu hoch übersetzte Rolle?

Gruß
Wademar


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. März 2018)

*AW: Übersetzung von Angelrollen*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Nur viele vergewaltigen ihre Rollen auf Teufel komm raus als Winsch.
> 
> Frei übersetzt " kämpfe (drill) mit der Angelrute und nicht mit der Rolle "



Grundsätzlich ist das richtig, muss ich mal ein bischen relativieren und einschränken - es kommt halt drauf an.
Nämlich in welcher Liga und Combo-Zusammenstellung man fischt. 
Ich rede hierbei primär über konventionelle Stationärrollen.

Für Shimano stimmt das gesagte schon auffallend genau, die bauen die Rollen vornehmlich so und wollen wohl auch nicht anders. 

Daiwa macht diesbezüglich schon gerne mehr, Ryobi noch mehr, Penn noch mehr, die alte Shakespeare noch mehr, und dann gibt es noch weitere Rollenspezialisten ...

Wenn ich eine sehr leichte und im Handteil nur begrenzt starke (also schwache) Rute habe, z.B. in der Modewelle UL-Fischen, ist das mit dem Pumpen eine schöne Idee, aber bei größeren Fischen geht recht schnell gar nichts mehr, man kann die Rute höchstens zerbrechen. 
Bei leichten Fliegenruten-Combos hat man übrigens auch eine sehr starke Rolle, ohne Übersetzungsgetriebe und mit immenser "Winch-Power".

Gepaart mit einer starken kleine (Stationär-)Rolle, die ein "winchen" prinzipiell verträgt *und* natürlich excellent geschmiert ist *und* die Schmierung unter dem anliegenden hohen Druck auch nicht verliert, kann man einen Fisch sehr gut ausdrillen, der die Rute voll überfordert, die Rolle aber noch lange nicht. 
Oder die Rolle erfüllt die Bedingungen nicht und geht quasi sofort kaputt - wie schon gesagt. 

Man kann aber oder sollte die Paarung anders herum wählen, also Rute mit mörderischer Progression und wirklich exponentiellen Kraft-Biegeverlauf und Rolle ohne Winch-Eigenschaften. Damit kann ich immer noch pumpen, auch wenn sich der Zug verdoppelt und wieder verdoppelt. 
Ich schätze das sehr an meinen Lesath Powergame, die können das extrem gut und haben mir dann doch erwiesen, dass Shimano nicht nur schwächliches Gerät produziert! :q

Sowas muss man sich vorher gut überlegen, geht nicht einfach alles mit allem, muss man aber unterscheiden können und wissen, und richtig zusammenstellen.


Dann gibt es auch noch die Fische, die ein Pumpen gar nicht mögen, ich zähle die Süßwasserfische (ausgewilderte) Regenbogenforelle und Hechte dazu, jedenfalls die von mir sehr geschätzten in befischten Vereinsgewässern.


----------



## thanatos (1. April 2018)

*AW: Übersetzung von Angelrollen*

In wenigen Jahren interessiert das kein Schwein mehr ,auf der nächsten 
 EFTEX stellt eine bekannte Firma aus Taiwan etwas ganz neues vor ,
 eine Rolle mit stufenlosem Getriebe ,mit einem Verhältnis von 1:1 bis 
 1:12 . Das einfachste Modell rein mechanisch betrieben soll ca. 500,-€
 kosten ( weis jetzt aber nicht ob das der Endverbraucherpreis ist)
 das voll elektronische etwa das zehnfache , aber wenn die "roten "Nachbarn es erst mal abgekupfert haben werden die Preise schon purzeln .
 Lassen wir uns überraschen .
 Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Osterfest und Petri Heil .


----------



## Thomas. (1. April 2018)

*AW: Übersetzung von Angelrollen*



thanatos schrieb:


> In wenigen Jahren interessiert das kein Schwein mehr ,auf der nächsten
> EFTEX stellt eine bekannte Firma aus Taiwan etwas ganz neues vor ,
> eine Rolle mit stufenlosem Getriebe ,mit einem Verhältnis von 1:1 bis
> 1:12 . Das einfachste Modell rein mechanisch betrieben soll ca. 500,-€
> ...



und einen schönen 1 April


----------

